

Ask HN: Cheapest Stripe Alternative? - grimmfang

Are there any cheaper services than Stripe to process charitable donations online?<p>If so please comment on API support.
======
dangrossman
If you plan on accepting at least $3000 a month, PayPal becomes cheaper than
Stripe. If you're going to be charging tens of thousands a month or more, then
a merchant account with low interchange-plus pricing (that's a fixed markup
over costs -- the interchange fees charged by Visa/MasterCard) is likely your
best bet.

You can use Dwolla or Balanced, or work directly with a bank, to accept
donations by ACH (bank transfer) as well. They cost 10-25 cents per
transaction, which is much cheaper than credit card payments.

------
known
Check
[https://login.ccavenue.com/web/registration.do?command=navig...](https://login.ccavenue.com/web/registration.do?command=navigateSchemeForm)

------
companyhen
I use PayStand, but there is a monthly fee. You can push the transaction fees
to the customer though.

------
pskittle
www.knoxpayments.com

~~~
grimmfang
Is this whitelabel like Stripe? Does it handle verification and PCI
compliance?

~~~
dangrossman
There is no issue of Payment Card Industry compliance when you're not
accepting payment cards. That site provides an interface for ACH/bank-to-bank
transfers.

------
aioprisan
You mean any gateway? They all have APIs. i.e. Authorize.net, Cybersource

